# weather network here in canada



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

I love it when our haunters get special recognition for their efforts! Congratulations!!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! I've been popping back but I haven't seen it since this afternoon. 
Seen other ones that looked pretty cool.


----------

